# Circuit Training



## simplewc101 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all,

At my school, we usually jump rope, go through the first and/or second forms, go through basic hands, pair up to do drills, then don chi sau or chi sau (if you've been taught), bow out. 
However, about once a week, we do circuit training with like 15 stations. Kick left foot then kick right foot x 2, lin whan kuen x 4 , all on bags, lin whan kuen with weights, rolling with rings, chun ging left hand and right hand x 2, horse stance, pole strength work, and repeat. Intertwined into this are lots of squats and pushups.
So my question to you is, what is a normal day like for you at your school?
How do you incorporate fitness into your training?


:asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't teach in a school , so it sort of depends on what sort of mood I'm in at the time and how my crappy knee joints are going.

But we will do things like skipping rope for a minute fast and then straight on to the kicking shield to do a hundred punches , do that a few times.

Or one I've been getting them to do recently is jump burpees and then punch the kick shield in a pyramid type of format , so do 1 jump burpee then get up do 1 punch , do 2 jump burpees get up and do 2 punches and so on up to 10 then they come back down again.

Sometimes we do it with kicks as well but we substitute the jump burpees with just push ups.

Often in the middle of all this when the person is really good and tired we will also throw in a couple of 30 seconds sets of attacking them with random punches or kicks , so that they have to defend themselves while in a state of near exhaustion.

Other times we will just finish of the lesson with chi sau sparring for about 20 minutes with a lot of breaking off and defending against roundhouse punches and kicks etc.


----------



## K-man (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't consider there is enough time in class for fitness training so I tell my guys to do their own fitness fitness training. Personally I do an hour of circuit training at the gym 6 days a week and one hour of boxing after one of those sessions. The interval training as described by mook is the way to go. It gets harder and harder, then you work back down. A variation to that would be to add three or four laps of the dojo between each set of exercises. I do that type of exercise in the dojo every so often with pushups, burpees, crunches and squats. As mook said, start with one, build up to ten and if the guys can take more and you have time, take it back down. Those exercises with the laps of the dojo show me who has been doing their homework.


----------



## cwk (Mar 4, 2012)

The first hour of training for my students is high intensity cardio, body weight circuits and pad work, the second hour is technique,drills and sparring. Some of the drills I get them doing are a mix of the things I just mentioned.
 For example, a good mit drill is to have the pad holder hold the mits up at head height. The puncher does three fast punches and then the pad holder immediately throws a straight right. The puncher has to either slip and counter punch or pak da and then return to center and punch the pads another 3 times. As soon as the third punch has landed, the pad holder throws another straight punch, this time with his left and the puncher counters as before but to the other side. He then returns back to centre punches 3 more times and takes a step backwards out of range.
This drill is repeated again and again as fast as possible for 3-5 minutes. 
It's an excellent drill for teaching students to react when their initial attack is countered by their opponent. It's also a good workout.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 4, 2012)

cwk said:


> The first hour of training for my students is high intensity cardio, body weight circuits and pad work, the second hour is technique,drills and sparring. Some of the drills I get them doing are a mix of the things I just mentioned.
> For example, a good mit drill is to have the pad holder hold the mits up at head height. The puncher does three fast punches and then the pad holder immediately throws a straight right. The puncher has to either slip and counter punch or pak da and then return to center and punch the pads another 3 times. As soon as the third punch has landed, the pad holder throws another straight punch, this time with his left and the puncher counters as before but to the other side. He then returns back to centre punches 3 more times and takes a step backwards out of range.
> This drill is repeated again and again as fast as possible for 3-5 minutes.
> It's an excellent drill for teaching students to react when their initial attack is countered by their opponent. It's also a good workout.



That's a good one , I'm going to steal that one off you CWK , if you don't mind.
Just so I'm teaching it right , the three punches your doing would they be pivoting punches to the left and right pads or is your man doing a step and punch to one pad then going back to the centre and doing a step and punch to the other pad?


----------



## cwk (Mar 4, 2012)

Be my guest Mr Mook. That's what were here for right? to share ideas?
They're pivoting punches mate, try to keep the pivot as small as you can for speed.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 4, 2012)

cwk said:


> Be my guest Mr Mook. That's what were here for right? to share ideas?
> They're pivoting punches mate, try to keep the pivot as small as you can for speed.



Cheers mate.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 5, 2012)

It seems like you guys all teach which is cool. I did just want to throw in a little clarification, (not that it changes much, if anything) when I said "my school" I meant my sifu's school where I train.



mook jong man said:


> Or one I've been getting them to do recently is jump burpees and then punch the kick shield in a pyramid type of format , so do 1 jump burpee then get up do 1 punch , do 2 jump burpees get up and do 2 punches and so on up to 10 then they come back down again.
> 
> Often in the middle of all this when the person is really good and tired we will also throw in a couple of 30 seconds sets of attacking them with random punches or kicks , so that they have to defend themselves while in a state of near exhaustion.



This is a good idea mjm! sounds like it would make me pretty tired lol so far the closest thing Ive done to this is just punching the bag for a minute, then push ups for a minute over and over, but your method really puts the fitness right in the middle of executing technique.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 5, 2012)

.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 5, 2012)

K-man said:


> I don't consider there is enough time in class for fitness training so I tell my guys to do their own fitness fitness training. Personally I do an hour of circuit training at the gym 6 days a week and one hour of boxing after one of those sessions. The interval training as described by mook is the way to go. It gets harder and harder, then you work back down. A variation to that would be to add three or four laps of the dojo between each set of exercises. I do that type of exercise in the dojo every so often with pushups, burpees, crunches and squats. As mook said, start with one, build up to ten and if the guys can take more and you have time, take it back down. Those exercises with the laps of the dojo show me who has been doing their homework.



ya you're right, there isn't ever enough class time. I don't think our  once a week is enough (for me at least) but it's better than nothing for  the guys who work all the time and are really busy. It at least gives  them some level of fitness. 
I don't work out nearly as much as you, but I try to show up an hour or two early to class to do fitness things


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice ideas about the pad work cwk! sifu hasn't done pad work with me yet, probably because I have a lot of other beginning things to focus on first, but I have seen the students with more experience do pad work.
When my time comes, I'll try out your pad workout routine. Thanks


----------



## bully (Mar 5, 2012)

Taken from my own thread...what we did in China. I really enjoyed it as was different to anything I had done before circuit wise as it was so WC based.


This is something which I thought was great, they do it twice per week for about 45 minutes. Something which I can say in the UK and where I am from classes lack. I know we should do stuff in our own time but lots of people can't find the discipline. anyway here is the list of the ones I can remember and I will update if I see more or different ones added. 2.5 minutes each one, no rests (for the fit guys anyhow).

1) Wallbag - Straight punch in stance (as hard or soft as you like)
2) Pole or broom handle - hold in one hand third of way across lateral or straight out
3) Punch bag laying on floor - From standing drop to knee and punch the bag changing knee and leading hand each time.
4) Dumb bell weighted on one side only, hold vertically with weights at top and practice punches slowly concentrating on snap at end for inch power.
5) The old weight on a string wrapped around a stick or bar and wind it up and down.
6) Chopsticks in bundle, twist
7) Drop into training stance, boxing glove between knees and hold pole out in front third of way across laterally in one hand, change hands after a minute.
8) Heavy log - Hold out both arms and balance on top of forearms then turn arms over (the log was bloody heavy, way too heavy for me)
9) Steel ring - like a rattan ring, the guys either chi sau rolled or I think punched somehow (I will need ot look at this one again).
10) Punching with 0.5K tiny weights in each hand.
11) Dummy - need to look at exactly what they were doing on it but I think you guys who are good can just blend and work it for 2.5 minutes. Only us novices will need a specific drill.
12) Rope climb - maybe a bit hard to sort out if you dont have a decent supported ceiling!! Perhaps do some squats or something here.
13) Heavy bag - Strikes, punch, palm...whatever. 
14) Kick bag - Kick it!!!
15) Punches or kicks with resistance band
16) Pole or broom handle again but swing over head hold one end or similar, they may have sone angles too.
17) Wall bag - 45 degree turning punches.


CWK, how are you? Long time no speak.


----------



## cwk (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm good thanks Bully.  I"ve sent you a PM mate.


----------



## Domino (Mar 6, 2012)

Do our own cardio but in class we mainly do core work like the regular plank / 1 armed plank, crossed leg sit ups, leg extensions or some call it 'scizzors' in a few different ways and my favourite is the single pushup over 5 minutes.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 7, 2012)

when I mentioned "pole strength work", your #2 is exactly what we did.
 I've done #5 at the gym before, that is a tremendous forearm workout! 
#6 sounds interesting, maybe it's as simple as it sounds, but could you describe this one a little more for me please?
#8 sounds crazy hard
#9 is what I meant by "rolling with rings", and you work your way up from light rattan ring for a minute to medium ring to heavy ring right after you have done tons of bag punches so your arms are really tired by then
#12 my friend has been trying to get me to do this with him since he has a climbing rope at his house. I'll make sure to check the integrity of his ceiling before I start climbing though haha

Good ideas, Thank you!
Was the thread this was in from a long time ago? I try to read as much as I can but maybe I missed that one


----------



## bully (Mar 7, 2012)

6 - I will try to explain!! bunch of chopsticks taped together. Hold them out if front of you and twist them like a dish cloth when you wring it out. You can do this until you get tired (about 20 seconds for a weak unfit guy like me!!)

Ok, then go vertical (still holding the sticks) with your top, lets say right in a bong and you left left below it in a punch. Carry on ringing it out!! You can actually change without tying yourself in a knot to lower left from punch to top bong and your top right dropping to lower punch. Takes practice and this explanation may be about as clear as mud to you....I checked Youtube but nothing I could find on there. When I say Bong and punch it is meant loosely as you are obviously gripping a bunch of chopsticks, you make the shapes.

8 - Was very hard, in the end we actually rested the log onto our forearms in a double Tan, lifted the log and turned the double Tan into doubt Biu, the log then resting on top of your forearms, repeat until you are told to stop or puke, whichever comes first. You can obviously pick a lighter log and increase the weight. I don't think it does anything for your shapes but it bloody hurt.

9 - Make sure you check that ceiling!!

Will go have a look for the thread and link it in here...


----------



## geezer (Mar 7, 2012)

My old Chinese sifu never spent class time on calisthenics or stretching. He said it was up to us to do whatever it took to get in shape. His time was for teaching WingTsun. That said, we often did stance and step work, punching and kicking drills and chi sau until we were exhausted. But it wasn't intended to be all-round conditioning.


Later, we had a chance to work with a certain Turkish WT man of note. He had a somewhat more extreme idea about using standard drills as a means of conditioning. At one seminar back in the late 80s (?) his bong gherk/yap gherk leg drills against round kicks nearly crippled me. He also led the students through a warm-up of 10,000 fast, continuous chain-punches. Not my idea of a productive way to use expensive seminar time, but it made a point ...I guess.

Nowdays, I warm up with a brief stretching routine _before_ bowing in the class. Class is for Ving Tsun only. We always start with Siu Nim Tau, then warm up a bit more with 500 chain punches, steps and kicking drills, then vigorous lat-sau drills, focus on a lesson theme for the day, then either chi-sau or _controlled_ sparring, and close with a few two minute rounds of following a partner with steps, continuously chain punching focus mitts, often adding elbows, knees and air kicking, to effectively work the entire body good and hard before bowing out. --Well anyway that's the ideal. Seems like we always run short of time.


----------



## WingChunIan (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that my students are paying me for Wing Chun, if they want aerobics they can go to an aerobics class, join a gym etc. I'm also a believer in functional strength and conditioning, my personal cardio is based on walking the square, punching and kicking and bag work.


----------



## J W (Mar 8, 2012)

We don't spend much time on fitness, I think the assumption at our school is that you exercise and keep fit on your own time. This took me a little getting used to since the Kenpo school I used to attend would sometimes spend half the class on conditioning. Occasionally Sifu or Dai Sihing will call the group together for some conditioning, but the majority of time is spent on forms, drills, exercises etc. 

I know that Sifu and several of the students are avid runners, and will sometimes get together for extra-curricular runs (I've been trying to get back into regular running myself after a couple years of slacking off).


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2012)

J W said:


> We don't spend much time on fitness, I think the assumption at our school is that you exercise and keep fit on your own time... I know that Sifu and several of the students are avid runners, and will sometimes get together for extra-curricular runs (I've been trying to get back into regular running myself after a couple years of slacking off).



I basically agree with this approach. I'm getting older, but I try to stay fit on my own and set an example, then it's on the students to do the same. We aren't personal trainers or Zumba teachers. Class is for Wing Chun first and foremost. The thought of offering a separate class with more emphasis on conditioning has crossed my mind, but right now I really don't have the time.


----------



## bully (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree that the class with your sifu would be spent on Wing Chun.

Fitness, circuits etc can all be done in your own time or with a group of you outside the class.

Bear in mind we were training 6 hours per day, 5 days per week and 2-3 hours per day on the weekend. We needed a little variation now and again.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. It seems like most of us are in agreement that a sifu's class time should be geared toward learning useful Wing Chun skills, techniques, and principles. I guess I'm really more interested in what sort of fighting fitness exercises and drills would be beneficial for me to do on my own time. As I mentioned, we don't always do fitness training every week, and I show up early to work on my fitness and practice Wing Chun. 
Running is definitely something that I'm trying to up my game on.. it's the best conditioning in my opinion, but circuit type training has it's benefits as well. It works different muscles (hopefully ones that will strengthen my WC) and increases power. 
I greatly appreciate all suggestions of any WC oriented exercises/drills that I can do on my own time or with a partner.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 9, 2012)

WingChunIan said:


> my personal cardio is based on walking the square, punching and kicking and bag work.



By 'walking the square' I assume you mean taking a walk outside? or is that not what you meant?


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't see why the fitness training has to be separate from the Wing Chun training.
You blokes must do power training at some stage in your class right?
Someone who knows how to feed the pads properly with focus mitts ,Thai pads or kick shield can make the partner work very hard indeed.

You can do simple stuff like ten kicks of your choice on the kick shield , do the other leg , then hand the shield over and change roles.
Alternate that with fast punches on the kick shield in between sets of kick reps and keep up the pace for 15 minutes and it will be quite demanding power training.

Other options can be "chasing the pad" , one partner holds the kick shield and moves around presenting the pad at different positions and angles for various leg and arm strikes.
The person chasing must use the correct kick depending on the range and position of the pad , like medium heel kick for waist height , if the pad holder holds it low on the front of the leg then the chaser does a low heel kick , if on the side of the leg he does a hook kick with the shin , you get the idea.
The pad holder can also get sneaky and swing the kick shield at the other guys head randomly if he starts to drop his hands.
This drill can be quite exhausting.

Another one that can have you hurling your guts out onto floor if you do it with intensity is this one , have one partner start chain punching the chest of the other partner , on your signal the person getting punched starts dancing around doing their best to get away from the puncher.
The person chain punching must try to adjust their footwork and keep in range with their punching , striving to keep proper contact with their punches.

As well as improving their fitness it will also help in their mobility and distancing of tracking a moving object, for the more delicate souls they could wear a protective vest and the puncher wear mma style gloves.
For advanced students you can have the person designated as a mobile target actually start throwing random punches back so that the Wing Chun guy whilst in the process of chain punching also has to defend.

To get the most out of this the person playing the non Wing Chun role really has to do their best to be as mobile as possible moving randomly in all different directions , trying to side step etc.
Really just trying to make it very hard for the Wing Chun guy and make him continually adjust to stay in punching range and correct his positioning.

This type of stuff will work on aerobic and anaerobic fitness while still being specific to the skills needed in Wing Chun.


----------



## bully (Mar 13, 2012)

One last thing from me, my old sifu used to beast us with drills, circuit stuff etc before sparring.

I didn't really realise at the time but 10 20 year old blokes wanting to tear each other heads off needed some steam taken out of them, clever old sifu eh?


----------



## WCman1976 (May 23, 2012)

We used to do warm-ups and stretching before class back in the mid to late 90s, but Sifu's teaching style has changed over the years. Now his attitude is the same as one that someone mentioned before: his time is for wing chun, and there is a lot to teach. As for me...if/when I get to open a school, I would like to run both a wing chun class and a fitness class. People can choose to do one or the other...or both!

Ah, I love daydreaming about that!


----------



## Domino (May 25, 2012)

Yeah I like what Bully said, sorts the men from the boys and then from those who really want to be there.


----------

